# sysutils/tracker requires databases/sqlite3 "thread-safe"?



## YuryG (Sep 8, 2016)

Trying to upgrade sysutils/tracker, configure error is shown that 
	
	



```
sqlite3 is not compiled thread-safe
```
 But I see no obvious configure options in databases/sqlite3 that should solve the problem. Should I disable Threads?


----------



## Murph (Sep 8, 2016)

```
# make -C /usr/ports/databases/sqlite3 showconfig | grep -i thread
    THREADS=on: Threading support
```


----------

